# First attempt to shoot with release



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The precision of a release is hard to beat. 

Also, my old bow was 46" ata, and I was very suspicious of short ata bows. My Browning Myst is 32" ata, and I am amazed that the performance of such a short bow is so good. I also went from fingers to release, and only punched my face once before my shooting really started to improve. 

My feeling is that you will never look back once you get used to a release!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> The precision of a release is hard to beat.
> 
> Also, my old bow was 46" ata, and I was very suspicious of short ata bows. My Browning Myst is 32" ata, and I am amazed that the performance of such a short bow is so good. I also went from fingers to release, and only punched my face once before my shooting really started to improve.
> 
> My feeling is that you will never look back once you get used to a release!


I agree with you about the precision of a release.
But my doubtfulness is from the hard job to pull a bow with release.
You can`t believe how was my feeling if I can`t pull the f....ng bow with release.
For the first punch in my face I have a spectacles in stock:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

You must remember that you were shooting with fingers as long as you have been shooting bow. It is going to be strange at first I can guaranty. I think your muscles and muscle memory is formed around the finger and it differs probably now that you try the release. I for one can not see the advantages in finger shooting as a posed to release shooting. I can draw heavier poundage with my release than with my fingers.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I had a vew minutes ago a phone call with my dealer and decide to change at release after this hunt.
This means that I pumping more iron every day for the muscle groups what I need with release. Now I have a lot of new and hard work at myself after this hunt for the next year, but my motivation is good to reach the goal.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

hi Caracal,

It may take alittle time, it will be wirth the effort in the long run in my humble opinion.

Just remember to try and use more of your back muscles in the draw keeping your trigger finger behind the trigger until you are at full draw and are ready to loose the arrow, never forget back tension on the release as you would using fingers.
It is also good to be aware that you draw lenth will change on the bow when you move to a release...
make sure your loop is in a straight(vertical) line from your eye to the loop so the "big" nuckle on your index finger sits neatly in the hollow behind your ear then you can use your thumb to steady things up before the shot by placing it on the back of your neck.

Stay with it and good luck.... Let us know how you progress.

Spatan:cocktail:

P.S You can also search "FORM" Nuts N' Bolts is awesome at helping on form issues or in your case making the transition from fingers to release aid. Post a couple of pic's if you can this is always helpful.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

85 # with fingers 
makes me feel like a kitty drawing 51# with a release :embara:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

spatan said:


> hi Caracal,
> 
> It may take alittle time, it will be wirth the effort in the long run in my humble opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advices Spartan.
I have the Gorilla release from Carter, this is a back tension release. But I am not sure if this is the right for hunting. Although I can push the trigger with my thumb by hunting.
I will use the hollow behind my ear at my new anchor point.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

RayDando said:


> 85 # with fingers
> makes me feel like a kitty drawing 51# with a release :embara:


Raymond,

next month I get 50 and I feel that my muscle power get slowly down.
For example : Early in the morning when I awake I go to the toilet to let the water flow, in my young years I needed one hand to press my little friend down, now in this older age I need both of my hands, it is hard to get older:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

caracal said:


> Raymond,
> 
> next month I get 50 and I feel that my muscle power get slowly down.
> For example : Early in the morning when I awake I go to the toilet to let the water flow, in my young years I needed one hand to press my little friend down, now in this older age I need both of my hands, it is hard to get older:wink:


I think that you should firstly get used to a regular hunting trigger befoer going to a back tension Frank, shooting a back tension trigger in a hunting situation a whole different cup of tea. I sincerely hope that you manage to shoot well with a trigger as soon as possible.

All the best

Engee


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

caracal said:


> Raymond,
> 
> next month I get 50 and I feel that my muscle power get slowly down.
> For example : Early in the morning when I awake I go to the toilet to let the water flow, in my young years I needed one hand to press my little friend down, now in this older age I need both of my hands, it is hard to get older:wink:


Thanks Frank,

you just made me snort coffee through my nose. Who cares if your arms get weak as long as your little friend stands tall!
Seriously though, I shoot a thumb release and I think its the better route because its harder to shoot it incorrectly. I have seen from your previous posts that you are or were a serious target competitor and I think in the long run you will do better with the thumb trigger.
It can be shot with back tension though this takes quite a bit of practice or with the thumb.
The only drawback to release shooting is that most learn to punch the trigger and it's a very difficult habit to "unlearn".
Cheers,

Ray


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> Thanks Frank,
> 
> you just made me snort coffee through my nose. Who cares if your arms get weak as long as your little friend stands tall!
> Seriously though, I shoot a thumb release and I think its the better route because its harder to shoot it incorrectly. I have seen from your previous posts that you are or were a serious target competitor and I think in the long run you will do better with the thumb trigger.
> ...


They are nice triggers, but I can imagine that they are a bit noisy when it come to hunting. For target archery I can see the advantages.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> They are nice triggers, but I can imagine that they are a bit noisy when it come to hunting. For target archery I can see the advantages.


Didn't think about that Bush... they are noisy. Can't hear mine over the noise my connie makes though :wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I told you. Just duct-tape your sight:wink:. It will make a world of a difference. The hide is just gonna look funny with that huge stabilizer sticking out the shoothole. Dooie rus ne.:uzi:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



caracal said:


> Thank you for the advices Spartan.
> I have the Gorilla release from Carter, this is a back tension release. But I am not sure if this is the right for hunting. Although I can push the trigger with my thumb by hunting.
> I will use the hollow behind my ear at my new anchor point.


Good morning Caracal,

Some use a back tension(B.T) release for hunting, there are a couple of things to be aware of .

1. is the release quiet enough to hunt with? (I shoot an X spot back tension release, I feel it would be too noisy on the shot to hunt with)

2. It might be a whole lot easier to draw the bow with a wrist strap release. 
(I also found that my B.T release dose not like operating on heavier poundage bows, maybe its just mine.)

3. Just a small thing , If you are not very careful one can easily mislay or lose the thing in the "woods"

4.If you are hunting in super cold conditions ...this may make the perfect shot with a B.T release tricky to say the least.

All this been said, I would prefer to hunt a wrist strap release like the Scott Rhino or Wildcat. (No pun intended Caracal)

Oh and yes you could use the hollow behind your ear or the back of your jaw as an anchor point. Where ever provides a comfortable consistantly repeatable spot.

Keep us posted on your progress..Yes.

have a great day.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

spatan said:


> Good morning Caracal,
> 
> Some use a back tension(B.T) release for hunting, there are a couple of things to be aware of .
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advices Spatan.
After reading this I inspected my Carter for noise by releasing. It makes a little " Klick ", seems it is to much by hunting.
I will look for a Rhino or Wildcat.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



caracal said:


> Thank you for the advices Spatan.
> After reading this I inspected my Carter for noise by releasing. It makes a little " Klick ", seems it is to much by hunting.
> I will look for a Rhino or Wildcat.


No problem, just remember to keep us posted.

stay strong, shoot straight

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I decide to begin with one of my older Conquest II bow with 60# to 70#. So I must not give my concentration to pull the bow, however more at a clean and replicable shot. Later if I must not think about the shot ( means it comes subconsciously ) I can push up the weight.
I tried in the morning a couple of shoots, but hell they came like a explosion and for the grouping a back side of a elephant was to small. 
We here in Germany have a proverb, " all beginning is hard ":wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

It's going to be very hard for you Frank, I cant imagine if I now had to start shooting with either a back tension or fingers. I wont be able to hit a garage door!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spatan*

You will be fine Frank. Its like everything in archery its a progressive journey. its all about "form" start with any good wrist strap release... the bow on a lower poundage..... just remember your release arm (inside) elbow should be inline with your anchor point which should be inline with your arrow rest. your release arm elbow need not be as high as when you shoot fingers. Always be drawing back through the shot, Oh and try relax all fingers only your trigger finger should have just enough resistance to effect the shot and you'll be Styling mate. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

